# Fish bit'n yet?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

The sandbass and crappie are starting to bite around here a little. It's still a hit and miss thing. Just have to be in the right place at the right time. Also, hold your mouth right!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

The burbot are starting to prespawn group up. I plan to drill a few holes this weekend.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You know yea I've been trying without a whole bunch of Luck but I'm truly thinking when the Dogwoods Bloom.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Dogwoods not blooming yet around here but the cherry and pear trees are. Suppose to be a cold front coming in. Lows in the low 30's, and highs in upper 40's to low 50's. Bummer, just when I was getting use to all this spring weather in the 70's.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Crappie are biting but Cold Front might put them back some.

big rockpile


----------



## Anabaptist (Mar 13, 2010)

What's a sandbass?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Crappie are hitting here on minnows and chartruese maribou jigs. Some are takign limits of 20+. Buddy is catching them in 6-8' of water not associated with any structure. Theyre like suspended he said? He finds them with a fishfinder and drops hes offering on their nose. Theyre over bottoms of 15-20' deep.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Last Sat I caught & released 4 LM bass, all deep on various swim-baits. two were small one was around 2 pounds and the one was over 3


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Anabaptist said:


> What's a sandbass?


It's the official Oklahoma state fish. I think the real name is White bass. A lot of people just call them Sandies. But they come up out of the lakes and travel up rivers and small streams looking for a place to spawn. While running up the river they are furoiciously hungry and chasing big schools of shad and will sometimes bite just about anything you throw out in the water. There's no limit here in Oklahoma and some people will have a hundred or so on their fish stringers. 

Well they're biting real good now. The Dogwoods are blooming. People pulling boats behind their vehicles like you wouldn't believe. But for me, for some reason I've suddenly got to dang many honeydo's going on. Probably wont make it till around the middle of next week. :sob:


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

ITs been SO hot here in Texas, unseasonably warm 98 today, that I haven't even gotten out to try. We are in a severe drought so there really are not too many places to fish unless you fight everyone else for a spot at one of the closest lakes.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

White Bass runs here are awesome, cooler/freezer filling time. They stack up at any obstruction/dam/spillway.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

backwoodsman said:


> White Bass runs here are awesome, cooler/freezer filling time. They stack up at any obstruction/dam/spillway.


This time of year is when I try to fill my freezer as much as I can with white bass for fish fry's. Then I spend the rest of the summer just fishin for sunfish which I freeze individually whole for my breakfast meat.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I caught a 12 to 13 inch large mouth last night at the lake. There were 6 of us fishing(DH and I and 4 of the kids) so I got bragging rights as the only one who caught something(even if I had to throw it back!). White bass have been biting, a guy I know caught some white bass and 3 walleye this past week.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Ice? wow you must reallly be up north?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Oldcountryboy - I caught 30 sandbass at the Fort Gibson low water dam this morning.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello All, I've been out on the backyard pond a half dozen times this last week. Casting a 3/8 ounce white/chartreuse spinnerbait, I,ve caught a dozen just off the bank. Our pond is pretty shallow(10-12'),about 2 acres. The water is warming nicely. Northern Ohio. Will post photo when I catch a monster LM! Pond is full of Largemouth,bluegill,catfish,and some crappie.I fish for sport and enjoyment this time of year. Fish hardwater for food-tastes much better. We live about 40 miles south of Lake Erie-Thats where we harvest Perch and Walleye-The best eatin' I've ever had.I feel Blessed to live Here*


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Badger said:


> Oldcountryboy - I caught 30 sandbass at the Fort Gibson low water dam this morning.


Badger, is that the one just about 4 miles west of Locust Grove and just down from Markem Ferry dam? If so, that's where I usually fish. I went over there Thursday morning and didn't get there early enough. With my school bus driving job I can't get there till around 10 - 10:30 and managed to only catch about 4 before they quit for the morning. But other people who got there early had buckets full of them. 

Then I went back Saturday morning after the big cold front came through and didn't catch a thing. I had my two girls with me and we drove way down on the gravel bar right about the big highline crossing. I guess the cold front knocked them back down cause there wasn't anyone catching any sandbass that I could see. There was a lot of snaggers taking advantage of all the spoonbills rolling in the swift waters tho.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Yep - I'll be there early in the mornin - downriver from the power lines a little bit if the river is low enough. Maybe I'll see you there


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Badger, what are you calling the low water dam on FG? Is that the generation pool below the FGD? braggscowboy. thanks!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Braggscowboy - No, this is the low water dam below Markham Ferry dam - West of Locust Grove.Technically this is part of Fort Gibson lake but it's in the river. I went back this morning and got another 30 fish. I just have 15 hooks on my stringer ( set up for crappie) so if I put two fish on each hook I get all I care to carry out. I caught a bunch more that I threw back because I had enough but they were still bitin pretty good when I left. Maybe we'll have to get up a fish fry pretty soon.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Badger, sounds like fun. I have done that below FGD for a long time from time to time when I have the time. Now it is when I have the gas money. About a 30 mile drive. I live right in some good fishing. Right here at Greenleaf, Tenkiller and the Arkansas about a mile and a quarter two different directions in the bend. Just need more time. I guess I could just take the time. Thanks!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Badger, are you bank fishing or fishing from a boat? If your bank fishing are you the fellar who's been walking way down to the end of the gravel bar right close by a tree in the water? Cause this fellar dropped his bucket of fish off close by me one morning to watch while he went to get his vehicle. Then he came back with another fellar and loaded them up. He told me he was getting there about 7:30 in the morning. I can't make it that early and have to work extra this week. Do plan on going early Friday as I have Good Friday off. Maybe I'll get to meet ya!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Old country Boy, Yes, thats where I fish - It might have been Bill or Monte you were talking to - I'm usually done by 9:00 or 9:30. I went this morning and got another 30. I'll likely be there tomorrow, and Friday. Saturday I'm taking a friends grandson down there and hopefully he'll be able to get a few. I'll be looking for you Friday.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Badger, I'm gonna try to be there Friday morning as I got the day off. I'll be in a red jeep cherokee. Save some fish for me to catch! 

By the way, what you catch'n them on? Live minnows, jigs, spoons?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Jigs I tie myself - Part of the homesteading/self suficient theme I try to live by - Only caught 12 this morning, maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well shucks! Thought I would be going fishing with you Badger. But my wife kindly reminded me that tomorrow (friday) I have to take one of my daughters to a orthadontist appointment in tulsa. So I guess I wont get to go till Saturday morning.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be taking a young boy and his Grandpa Saturday. You didn't miss anything this morning - I only caught 5, between the three of us regulars (professional fishermen) I think we had about 15. Maybe I'll see you in the morning


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The weather here is to lousy to believe. Cold, rain, high winds, it snowed yesterday. The streams are almost over their banks. This is the worst April I can remember. Im dying to go fishing but things have to settle down first.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well got up early this morning and it was pi$$ pouring rain everywhere. Decided to just go back to bed. Rain finally started slacking off around 10 or so and we finally headed toward Locust. Got there and they's running water like crazy. So me and my girls just decided to stay near the rocks instead of walking way down the gravel bar. Lot of snaggers hauling the spoonbills in but us sandbassers weren't doing anything. I came home with 2 sandbass and 1 nice bluegill. (I could go for a whole boat load of bluegill)

So that's my story today, sorry I missed you again. I do plan on sneaking off from work one day this next week and go fishing. Don't know what day yet. I got to get some personel days taken or I'll loose them come end of May.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I may be wrong but I believe the sand bass are about done. Catfish will be coming in pretty quick and we can take a stringer full of them off that gravel bar. Let me know - I'm always free for fishin


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Badger, I'm not even gonna attempt to drive over that way for a while. With the amount of rain we've had I can imagine you can't even pull all the way down to low water now. If I get a chance next week or so I might sneek up to Blue Hole (Disney) and see if they're running any water through the spillway. I can usually catch a few sandies there also. When the water gets back down enough I might do some catfishing over at low water. Might take my little row boat over there if the water drops down enough.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oldcountryboy and badger don't you think the fish have all drowned? I have had about 9" and looks like we will get more in the next few days. Seems most of the water is running down pretty quickly in the creeks. The Arkansas is beginning to come up. My friend that trotlines has been catching a lot of blues and some flatheads. No huge ones yet, but he will. He cleaned a 100 pounds or so a few days ago. Uses perch or liver most of the time.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I took a 54lb spoonbill out of there yesterday and the river was right above the tree line . When I went back this morning the road was flooded so I went to the big dam. They had that all gated and closed off. My fishin buddies went to the park at Choteau bend and looked for some catfish. The river is up in the fields there so maybe they did OK, I havn't heard from them yet. If it clears off tomorrow I'm gonna have to mow and clean op the garden. We had about 8 inches here in the last week.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Finally got a line wet yesterday. I was working at one of my clients house and took a break and hit his pond. Fifteen minutes of fishing produced a 2lb. and a 4lb. largemouth and I missed a nice northern. Everything was real shallow. Most hits came from casting across the pond into the far bank and then hopping the lure (Storm minnow) into the water. It's only a third of an acre pond but his overflow when the water is high goes into a creek that has some pretty good fishing. A quarter mile down stream that creek flows into a large creek that has some outstanding fishing. Anything that runs upstream in the spring ends up in his pond. Its full of large mouth, northerns, crappie, bluegill, massive bullhead and carp.The only people allowed to fish it are his landscapers (me and my son). It's the simple pleasures I love the most.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

my son with a slot Tennessee smallie







my son with an Indiana Striper


----------

